# Benjamin Moore Advance High Gloss



## jfranklin (Apr 18, 2009)

My Review of the Advance High gloss on an interior repaint.

Very easy to brush without brush strokes even on metal door

Nice gloss

low odor 

good open time

drys fast to touch in 2 hours

great coverage

very good adhesion

easy clean up (best with warm water)


So far i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

jfranklin said:


> My Review of the Advance High gloss on an interior repaint.
> 
> Very easy to brush without brush strokes even on metal door
> 
> ...



We have been using it since it came out mostly the satin but love it its are go to for trim. you will get a run or sag from time to time and we like to thin out the final cos tho level out and dry even better... I am hoping they come out with an eggshell version so we can try it on walls...


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I have yet to try the gloss or flat thus far. Looking forward to both, I love the satin.


----------

